# Monitor kein Signal über aktiv HDMI Switch -Xbox wird aber erkannt -VGA klappt auch



## nicetrise (26. Februar 2014)

*Monitor kein Signal über aktiv HDMI Switch -Xbox wird aber erkannt -VGA klappt auch*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab ein Problem was ich mir einfach nicht erklären kann. Mein Monitor (3 Monate alt von Philips) hat grundsätzlich kein Problem direkte Signale zu erkennen. Über VGA beispielsweise wird das Signal bei Anschalten des Monitors sofort erkannt und angezeigt. (Diesen Weg benutze ich um meinen Laptop mit dem Monitor zu verbinden, falls ich Berufsbedingt ein zweiten benötige). Für meinen Gamingpc und meine Xbox brauche ich/nutze ich den HDMI Eingang. Mein Monitor allerdings hat nur einen Eingang. Da ich nicht jedes mal umständlich umstecken will, hab ich mir einen Aktivswitch gekauft (sprich mit Stromkabel). Über den Switch laufen Xbox360 und mein Desktop.

Jetzt das Problem: Will ich Xbox spielen, schalte ich beim Switch auf "II", Signal wird bei Anschaltung des Monitors automatich erkannt und wiedergegeben. Schalte ich allerdings vor Einschaltung auf "I" (mein PC) bekomm ich "Kabelverbindung Überprüfen - Kein Signal" auf dem Monitor. Xbox und PC haben beide das gleiche Kabel (hab direkt 2 bestellt). Also die selben voraussetzungen. Bisher lies sich dieses Signalproblem dadurch lösen, dass ich den Monitor An-Aus gemacht habe, bis das Signal da war. Denn komischerweise zeigt mir der Monitor das Booten des PC's an, sobald es auf Windows springt erhalte ich kein Signal mehr. Das An-Aus Spiel funktioniert seit heute auch nicht mehr (gestern Abend gings noch). Ich werde bald verrückt.

PS: Direktverbindung PC-Monitor funzt auf Grund von der Kabellänge nicht. Aber am Switch wird es nicht liegen, da Xbox ja funzt.

Kann es doch eig. nur die Grafka sein, oder ? Gruß


----------



## nicetrise (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Monitor kein Signal über aktiv HDMI Switch -Xbox wird aber erkannt -VGA klappt auch*

PS2: Windows läuft ohne Signal am PC super, konnte über Tastatur normal herunterfahren (Windowstaste , Rechter Pfeil, Enter). Also liegt nicht an der Software.


----------



## saphira33 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Monitor kein Signal über aktiv HDMI Switch -Xbox wird aber erkannt -VGA klappt auch*

Tausch mal die HDMI Eingänge Sprich Xbox auf Switz I und PC auf Switch II, wenn dann das Problem bei der Xbox auftritt ist es der Switch


----------



## nicetrise (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Monitor kein Signal über aktiv HDMI Switch -Xbox wird aber erkannt -VGA klappt auch*

Hallo,

danke für deine Mühe!

Also das hab ich schon probiert, die Xbox geht auf allen drei Positionen. Zwar auch immer erst nach An-Ausschalten weil der Moni keine Lifeschaltung hinbekommt  aber es geht.

ich hab mittlerweile auch neue Erkenntnisse:

Ich habe mal (auf Grund meiner relativ billigen HDMI Kabel) ein teureres von meinem Sky-FullHD reciever ausproviert und den switch übersprungen und eine Direktverbindung von Grafikkarte zu Minitor gelegt. Anstelle von "Kabelverbindung Prüfen" kommt dann "Kein Videosignal". Unter der Prämisse, dass die Xbox sogar über den Switch funzt, und der PC mit direktverbindung nix auf die Reihe bekommt, muss ich doch davon ausgehen, dass der PC das Signal gar nicht Sendet oder ?

Ich versteh auch einfach nicht, wieso ich das Bootmenü sehen kann und der Sprung auf Windows nicht glückt.


----------



## saphira33 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Monitor kein Signal über aktiv HDMI Switch -Xbox wird aber erkannt -VGA klappt auch*

Steck das HDMI Kabel mal auf die Interne Grafikkarte der CPU, wenn du dann ein Bild bekommst dann ist deine Grafikkarte im Arsch.


----------

